# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Rataa säästävää tekniikkaa

## Harri Turunen

Lentokenttäyhteyttä käsitelleessä keskustelusäikeessä toisaalla kyselin rataa säästävän junatekniikan perään. Innostuin sitten itse surffailemaan tovin aiheeseen tutustuen. Näköjään aihetta on jo tutkittu kotvasen aikaa. Eräässä vuodelle 1993 päivätyssä artikkelissa mainittiin saksalaisten ICE-junien telirakenteissa käytetyn lasikuituepoksikomposiittia ja saadun noin 25% painosäästön. Tuoreempaa innovointia alalla edustaa Bombardierin FLEXX Eco Bogie -tekniikka. Muutamalla Google-haulla minulle ei selvinnyt, josko tekniikka vielä olisi tuotantokäytössä. Tuossa telin massaa on saatu pienenennettyä 30% konventionaaliseen toteutukseen verrattuna. Lisäksi kyseisessä tekniikassa säädetään aktiivisesti akselikulmaa niin, että rakenteisiin kohdistuvat rasitukset pienenevät. Kiskojen pitäisi kulua vähemmän. Bombardier on tehnyt kehitystyötä tiiviisti Ruotsissa Gröna Tåget -projektin merkeissä. Esite englanniksi löytyy osoitteesta: http://www.gronataget.se/upload/Publ...get_eng16p.pdf.

----------


## petteri

Rataa säästävää kalustoa kevyttä ja kallistuvakorista on kyllä matkustajajunakäyttöön. Ja jos ajetaan vain keveämpiä matkustajajunia rata ei muutenkaan kulu niin paljon.

Mutta jos on kyse Seinäjoki - Oulu välistä on ollaan erilaisten ongelmien lähteillä.

Esimerkiksi:

1) Osa radasta on mutkaista, joka lisää kuormitusta

2) Osalla radasta pohja pettää (savea tai suota ilman paalutusta.)

3) Raskaat malmijunat ovat lisänneet kuormitusta rajusti. ( Ajaminen hitaammin vähentäisi kuormitusta, mutta se ei oikein toimi, kun kapasiteettia ei ole.)

4) Henkilöliikenne tarvitsee nopeaa liikennettä, joka vaatii hyvää rataa.

5) Rataosan kapasiteetti on nykykäytännöillä ja ratajärjestelyillä lähes täynnä

6) Perustusten ajoittaista pettämistä ja radan kallistumia voitaisiin kompensoida lisäämällä radan peruskunnostusta, mutta Snj- Ol välillä ei ole kunnolla aikaa kunnostustöille, kun junia menee koko ajan.

----------


## Harri Turunen

Kiitoksia. Tuo selvensi missä mennään.

----------

